# Renegades Martial Talk Challenge - Refer People, Win a Prize!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 6, 2002)

Renegade has issued a challenge to everyone.  "Lets double our membership by April 1st!"

I think we can do it too. 

When you promote MartialTalk, make sure you use the referer system.  This way, you can see how many folks signed up from your reference.  Information on how to use it is at this thread : http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=278

I'm gonna add a friendly 'prize' to this too.  Whoever refers the most people (mods and admin excluded) to MartialTalk by April 1st gets their choice of a prize. 

Choices are:
- 1 year free banner sponsorship of any available forum for their school or organization (must be martialarts related). ($75 value)
- Free MartialTalk Tee shirt (Aprox $20 value)
- 1 month free Premium sponsorship banner added to rotation ($35 value)

Prize will be based on most refered between today (March 6th, 2002) and March 31st 2002.

Lets go show em why we're the best!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 7, 2002)

Just a quick clarification : 
-  Mods (and me) can't win the prizes.  Only our members can.

- New members who sign up during this time are also elegible to win the prize.

- Only signups that use the referer system count.


Any questions, ask away!

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2002)

Slight additional clarificatrion:

Theres only 1 prize.  You get your choice from the list.  

We've had some new signups, but none using the referer system.

Make sure your setting it up right when you promote the site, and add the link back on your own sites.

See http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?threadid=278  for how to set up your link.  Any questions, ask away!

22 days left!  We're 300 short of our goal!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 12, 2002)

So who is leading the race in referrals?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Currently a tie:
Chiduce 1 
Rob_Broad 1 
tshadowchaser 1 

We've had more than 3 signups, but to count, they have to use the referal link.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 12, 2002)

I must now crush them all, for I want the prize!:sniper:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Go get em!  

:CTF:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

I just got another referral.  :cheers:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

And another referral, plus the people that didn't put me down, those rotten $#$#$#%#.  Just kidding, I am glad to see more members each day.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 13, 2002)

I had a couple more referrals last night, so I think if I am correct I now have 5 referrals.  I am liking this contest, until someone with friends comes along and beats me.


----------



## Dronak (Mar 13, 2002)

Rob_Broad, according to your profile at the moment you have 10 referrals.  Just check that if you want to see your total.  I put a link using my ID on my web pages, but still don't have any referals.  I guess the people visiting my pages aren't too interested in talking about martial arts.  *shrug*


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 13, 2002)

How dare they!! We'll shoot them ALL!!!!


:redeme: 
:biggun: :zap: :mp5: :shock: :ripper: :snipe:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 13, 2002)

You _*REALLY*_ like that smiley, don't you Ren?  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2002)

Dronak, If this pans out, I'll probably run another drive in the fall.   I've got links here all over the place, and only have a few myself.

The only referals that count towards this contest are from March 1-31 2002.  I can track em by date, so no worries.

We're also working on a major announcement that will hopefully be posted the first week of April. 

I'll post a banner you guys can use to link back tonite if I have a moment.  Might help.   We're also working on a flyer to send out, as well as other promo items (tee-shirt design is coming along nicely...am talking to the printer next wed about finalizing things. I got sidetracked with a few other bits, so didn't make it there this week as planned.)

Thank you to everyone for getting the word out. 
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2002)

Referal Update: Current counts for period 3/1/02 - 3/13/02
Rob_Broad 5 
tshadowchaser 3 
Chiduce 1 


Banners:
Here is 1 banner, I'm working on a few more at different sizes.

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2002)

Not being to bright when it comes to computers and banners, if we posted the banner on a webpage or as a Signature dose it automaticly link to Martialtalkor would we have to do a whole bunch of html stuff.
Sorry but i am computer DUMB
shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2002)

To add the banner to your site:

-Click on the link and save the image to your system

-upload it to your site.

-add the following html tag to the page you wish to display it on:

```
<a href="http://martialtalk.com/index.php?referrerid=XX"><img src="IMAGELOCATION/mtbanner1.jpg" border="0" alt="MartialTalk.Com"></a>
```

XX is your user ID here (you can find it by checking your profile)
IMAGELOCATION is where on your website you put the file.


If you need help in getting things to work, shoot me your web addy in a PM and I'll see what I can do to help you.

Reason I don't just add a code fragment to link to the image here, is bandwidth costs.

Thanks!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *You REALLY like that smiley, don't you Ren?
> 
> Cthulhu *



Mongo like smiles!

:stoplurk: :enfo: :snipe: :goop: :ripper: :shock: :sniper: :jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

Had a number of signups last night, thought I'd update the score count:
Rob_Broad 5 
tshadowchaser 3 
Goldendragon7 1 
Chiduce 1 

not much change.  

New members are also eligable, so tell everyone in your school to sign up too!  (make sure you give em the correct referal info).
The new member -must- complete the signup procedure to count (validated)



One side note : signing up for multiple account for yourself is a violation of our forum rules, and can result in bad things. (Account suspensions, banning, or worse, Finding Renegade at your door.)   Haven't had a problem yet, so tis just an reminder.  (plus plane tickets are pricey) 


So far, we're growing nicely.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 14, 2002)

Mongo like plane!

:xwing:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Mongo like plane!
> 
> :xwing: *



You guys should see how he gets when there are naked woman about, he is just one big smilie then.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 14, 2002)

Any update on the stats?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2002)

11pm EST 3-14-02
Rob_Broad 5 
tshadowchaser 3 
Goldendragon7 1 
Chiduce 1


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 15, 2002)

Just some mindless trivia to add here.  

This is the referals to date (not the totals for March.  Those are in my last post)
Rob_Broad 11 
Renegade 5 
GouRonin 4 
tshadowchaser 3 
Kaith Rustaz 3 
Mao 2 
kimura 1 
DWright 1 
BWright 1 
Sandor 1 
Kyle 1 
Chiduce 1 
vincefuess 1 
Goldendragon7 1 
(Total 36 referals)


This is the new member signup per month
(note, march aint done yet.  )
March 2002  66 
February 2002  51 
January 2002  61 
December 2001  28 
November 2001  46 
October 2001  40 
September 2001  14 
August 2001  38


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey!  I had one!

No biggie...like I said earlier, I didn't recommend the board to win no shirt.  Besides, I'm exempt from that anyway 

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 16, 2002)

I see we have new members since yesterday, how goes the challenge?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2002)

As of 1:16am EST 3-17-02

Rob_Broad 7
tshadowchaser 4 
Goldendragon7 1 
Chiduce 1


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 17, 2002)

We are up to 350! Let's keep it going.


:jediduel:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2002)

Updated :  3-17-02 4:40PM EST

Rob_Broad 7 
tshadowchaser 5 
Goldendragon7 2 
Chiduce 1 

I'll update this as I can.

So far, we're having our best month yet on signups. 


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks to all who are referring people! It's great having so much martial arts knowledge here--we're very fortunate.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

It looks like a close race for the contest, and I love the fact that we are adding new members each day.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *It looks like a close race for the contest, and I love the fact that we are adding new members each day. *



Agreed! The word is definitely getting out!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

So where is everybody standing in the contest, I know it is close between tshadowchaser and myself.  As for everybody else whats going on?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 19, 2002)

Rob Broad,
All I want out of this is to see the Forum grow by haveing intellengent people with knowledge join.The beginners are great to. If and thats is a BIG if i happen to have more people respond I only want a t-shirt (I am going to buy a few anyway) Any other prize Banner whatever I will let the moderators decide who to give it to. If you are the closest I hope its you. If I dont have the most sign up I dont care I'm still buying the shirt.
This is posted to let everyone know my feelings 
This is fun  seeing new members join I can't wait till they start opening up new threads in diffrent areas.
Shadow   
  :asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 19, 2002)

I am just having fun trying to get more people to get referrals.  I like the contest because it will help motivate people, I had 5 referrals before the contest so I know that I have been helping get new members before.  Best of luck to everybody who is trying t get new members, and the biggest prize is the knowledge shared by all the new members.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 19, 2002)

Ah, it's great to see everyone working together! Good luck to everyone! As *Rob_Broad* and *tshadowchaser* note, it's the whole group taht benefits by having more knowledge and experience on this board!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 19, 2002)

Current stats : 11pm 3-19-02

Rob_Broad 8
tshadowchaser 9 
Goldendragon7 4 
Chiduce 2 
thekuntawman 1 


Historical reference (Updated) New members per month
March 2002  92   <---- New high Point! 
February 2002  51 
January 2002  61 
December 2001  28 
November 2001  46 
October 2001  40 
September 2001  14 
August 2001  38 

I'm seeing the printer tomorow about the shirts, will update the shirt thread once I have the $ info, and we'll start taking preorders.

Thanks again everyone.  MartialTalk is growing beyond all expectations.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

Current referals 3-1-02 to 3-21-02 11:45 AM

Rob_Broad 11
tshadowchaser 10 
Goldendragon7 5 
kickyou 3 
Chiduce 2 
thekuntawman 1 


We had quite a few signups last night   This place is really rockin!  

10 more days to go.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 21, 2002)

Current stats as of 12AM EST 3-22-02

Rob_Broad 11
tshadowchaser 10 
kickyou 6 
Goldendragon7 5 
Chiduce 2 
Sigung86 1 
thekuntawman 1 

We're at 399 registered!

I gotta ask, hows everyone getting the word out?  This is like a 25% growth rate!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 22, 2002)

I categoricaly deny using any threatening tactics.  I categorically deny holding any pets for hostage.  

I actually search the martial arts listings in Yahoo, and if I see someone online I send them a message with an invitation to join.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2002)

I had the listing for a schools emails. 
Sent out a blank invatation to join after viewing the forum. 
Wondering if a Kajukembo(sp) seperate from the kempo (general) would help bring in more people.
 I wanted to see more Chinese practictioners  maybesome more will join.
  Nice Job everyone  Lets keep going the month isn't over
Shadow  

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> [BWondering if a Kajukembo(sp) seperate from the kempo (general) would help bring in more people.[/B]



Might this be appropriate as a subforum under a Kenpo-General forum? This is of cousre being discussed there also.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 22, 2002)

Is there anyway to find out the names of the people who have signed up from our links?


----------



## kickyou (Mar 23, 2002)

Where is our daily update on the numbers?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2002)

re: Who - not directly, but once things are over and the final tallys posted I may post up the full list.  Tally wont be final until I weed out non-validated and any possible duplicate accounts.

Re: Score:  

Rob_Broad 12 
tshadowchaser 10 
kickyou 8 
Goldendragon7 5 
Chiduce 2 
thekuntawman 1 
Sigung86 1 


:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 24, 2002)

I just read we were at 425 members has the count changed or have they just surfed in.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2002)

Current as of 10pm, 3-24-02

Rob_Broad 16 
tshadowchaser 10 
kickyou 8 
Goldendragon7 5 
Chiduce 2 
Sigung86 1 
thekuntawman 1 


For folks interested in ordering the shirts, the pre-order form is now up.  http://martialtalk.com/promos.htm


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 24, 2002)

Great to see this much growth.
will PRE_order after class tue.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2002)

Kool.  THis place is definately rocking.  If we continue to grow at the rate we are now, we will top 1500 members by year end, and be pushing about 20-30 GB of data monthly. 


I'm taking pre-orders until the 1st.  If we get enough interest, I may be able to drop the price a few bucks.  I'm aiming for 50 shirts, but if we happen to hit 100, then I can knock it down by $2 per shirt.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2002)

Latest tallys: 3-26-02

Rob_Broad 16 
tshadowchaser 11 
kickyou 8 
Goldendragon7 5 
Chiduce 2 
Renegade 2  (doesn't count towards contest)
thekuntawman 1 
Sigung86 1 


Total new members to date for March = 155!!!!!  WOW!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2002)

Latest Tally - 1am EST 3-30-02

Username Referral Count 
Rob_Broad 17 
tshadowchaser 12 
kickyou 8 
Goldendragon7 5 
Renegade 2 
Chiduce 2 
Pyrael 1 
thekuntawman 1 
Sigung86 1 


Due to the responce to this, We will be running the contest again in April, with the same selection of prizes.

Also, at years end, the person with the most referals will also win a prize, which is TBA.

Thank you everyone for getting the word out and making this place happen.

Domo Arigato.
:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 30, 2002)

A great drive for new members.
Unless things change a great deal today I would like to be the first to say nice job Rob-Broad 
I just hope that many of the lurkers start posting so many seem  to be content just to read ( can't really blame them , a lot to learn and digest) BUT if they would post on subjects they know it would open up more avenues of disscussion.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 31, 2002)

March contest is now closed.  I will announce the winner within the next few days after checking everything out. 

April contest is now underway. 

Same prizes as before.  Lets hit 600! by May 1st!

Thank you all very much.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone! We all benefit from the new knowledge and personalities!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

I did refer several people but didn't have them use the referral system since I'm not eligible anyway!


----------

